# What critters eat broccoli!?!?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Any ideas? Something ate a full head of broccoli right off of the plant last night. Maybe it was mad at me for fencing off the strawberries.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i would guess groundhogs but i have never had them eat a head of broccoli, just my dear baby plants, lol. they have totalled my strawberry patch more than once...i had to fence them in.

any deer tracks?


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Deer, rabbits, woodchucks


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

How very odd! I've had a garden in the same spot for 9 years and never had anything other than cabbage moths bother my broccoli. I guess I'm gonna have to put up more fence.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Sneaky neighbors?


----------



## Ed K (Oct 24, 2003)

We have a groundhog nibbling the leaves of our broccoli plants. Wh have a plastic mesh fence mainly to keep the chickens out of the garden and the groundhog just lifts it up a little as he slides under. No real digging required on his part.


----------



## CountryGoalie (Aug 31, 2004)

What critters eat broccoli? Well, we used to have a rescue kuvasz who would come running helter-skelter to the kitchen the moment she heard us open the bag of frozen broccoli. Man, she _loved_ that stuff. That, and whipped cream right out of the can.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

suitcase_sally said:


> Sneaky neighbors?


Nawww...most of my neighbors would rather eat crud from Wendy's than anything healthy!


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

our frikking woodchuck (groundhog) will eat ANY brassica, plus pansies and tulips. Good luck!!


----------



## Momish (Aug 16, 2005)

possums! They love both strawberries and broccoli! How can ya tell which animal is doing what? Set a Havaheart trap and capture the varmit. Whatcha' do with him after you catch him is entirely up to you  Possum stew anyone?
heehee

btw, after harvesting your broccoli do you soak it in very salty cold water? We use to just wash it off real well until a friend told us to soak it in cool salt water. Guess what was in the water? green worms! ewwwww! and all them years we ate them! its funny now but it wasnt then.

happy gardening


----------



## mamastars (Feb 28, 2006)

Muskrats love broccoli. Totally ate my broccoli one year, the only part of the broccoli left was 4" stalks sticking out of the ground.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Yowza...we have all of these critters and more. I guess I'll never know unless I sit out there and watch. Since I love my beddie-bye, that's not gonna happen!

It rained here today, so maybe I'll find some tracks tomorrow.


----------

